# "Ollie & Ozzie" My parents dogs



## Jaz15 (May 2, 2015)

Ment to post this ages ago and only realized I hadn't lain: It was a gift for my parents their double trouble dogs Ollie and Ozzie. (Shaiatsuis if that's how its spelt)


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Great drawing! I'm a big dog lover. This breed is named 'Shih Tzu' but it's pronounced the way you spelled it.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Great drawing! Looks like a dynamic duo!


----------

